

Cloud Computing: Vertical Scalability is Still Your Problem - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/11/25/cloud-computing-vertical-scalability-is-still-your-problem.aspxCl

======
dizz
"Horizontal scalability achieved through the implementation of a load
balancing solution is easy." - makes me giggle and not want to continue
reading. If one is still relying on vertical scalability then perhaps therein
lies your problem.

@poster: URL needs fixing

------
streety
Correct url is
[http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/11/2...](http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/11/25/cloud-
computing-vertical-scalability-is-still-your-problem.aspx)

